# للبيع دباب بانشي 2007 ....... مرفق صور



## صالح (11 نوفمبر 2009)

http://aqarcity.org/up092/viewer.php...257888216y.jpg

للبيع دباب بانشي الموديل 2007 اللون أحمر+ أسود 

الخرط 50 
التعديل / فلاتر + هدرزات + راس أمريكي أصلي + بور بلف
الدباب عموما نظيف
السوم / 13500 ريال
للأستفسار / 0564444224 فيصل


----------

